# Other Pets > Horses >  Our first big trail ride!

## SlitherinSisters

This was amazingly fun! Definitely the most advanced trail ride we have ever been on (my mom, sister, and I). 


The group, there were 20 some that rode 










Creek riding 





My sister and I 


My sister, me, and another gal 


After the ride, these girls were pooped!


My old girl kept up like a champ! The horses all had to wait at the trailers while we ate supper and partied, lol 


We lit chinese lanterns at the very end

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013),_SnowShredder_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Beautiful pics, and nice horses too

I enjoy seeing horses being used for what they were bred for...keep up the riding  :Good Job:

----------


## dbassa

Looks like a lot of fun!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Beautiful pics, and nice horses too
> 
> I enjoy seeing horses being used for what they were bred for...keep up the riding


Thank you! We definitely love using them for having fun. My sister does some showing, but the horses are mostly just for having fun with! 

My sister's buckskin being a pretty pleasure horse



And gaming, we both do gaming, but my old mare is slowing down quite a bit! 



Running back from poles


My sister and I at a different gaming show, oh and our mom in the middle.

----------

